# SBF to Froyo on latest update?



## HighwaySnobbery (Jun 6, 2011)

Can I still SBF back all the way to Froyo if I take the latest OTA? I switch back and forth from stock to CM, and OMGB a lot just for the hell of it.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Sure can.


----------



## HighwaySnobbery (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool, thank you sir.


----------

